# Acupuncture in Alexandria



## shrewdpanda (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi, I'm living in Alexandria and have been trying to find acupuncture here, but have had no luck. My friend has been desperate to help solve a problem with her nervous system and was told acupuncture could help. Does anyone here know where she can get it done, any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If there is a Chinese community in Alex look there and ask.


----------



## shrewdpanda (Jul 29, 2015)

That's worth a try for sure. I'm going to start looking into that. Hopefully though someone here is familiar with where to get acupuncture.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

I found 5 just by typing your question in Google


----------



## shrewdpanda (Jul 29, 2015)

As did I, and then I found out they are liars. Called them and either they're in Cairo, or they don't perform acupuncture at all.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a shame - I honestly think you will struggle to find a good practitioner in that part of the world - especially if you have already spoken to all that are currently listed.


----------



## shrewdpanda (Jul 29, 2015)

That's been my worry too, my friend may have to travel to Cairo it seems if she wants to receive acupuncture treatments.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

shrewdpanda said:


> That's been my worry too, my friend may have to travel to Cairo it seems if she wants to receive acupuncture treatments.



Huge Chinese community in Cairo.. I believe there is a Chinese health clinic in Maadi.


----------



## shrewdpanda (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks! My friend and I will have to check it out.


----------

